# Hello from Florida



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I signed up for this site yesterday but became so engrossed in exploring I forgot to introduce myself. I've always been a huge fan of Halloween but haven't found a lot (any) people who share my um exuberance.

In September I was searching Halloween online catalogs, and after going on a mini purchasing frenzy, followed link after link until I found Unpleasant Street. It was a nice surprise for me, I had no idea that there was this whole community of people who were so into Halloween! I have never really built a yard haunt, but want to do more and am hoping to learn, get some ideas and just be able to talk about Halloween props for more than a minute without an eyebrow going up.

I'll probably be asking a lot of questions that are very Halloween101 so hope you all will be patient with me.

See you in the forums,

Barbara:jol:


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Greetings, Barbara. And they're coming to get you!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Street, we are glad to have you with us


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, ask as many questions as are necessary. We all had to learn stuff at one time or another, and it's thanks to the patient people before us that we do what we do. 

Welcome to the Street where the bad kids live. :devil:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome PG. It was nice to chat with you the other night. We'll all be glad to talk about our ways of doing things, it's our passion. We're also looking forward to hearing your insights into the goings on. Fresh ideas are always welcome.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi ya!

hmmm? I thought I had more to say.

welcome, see you around.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome PrettyGhoul! Hard to raise an eyebrow around here. All questions and comments are good.


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm in Florida too.. what part are you in... I live in Jacksonville


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome to the street!!!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

It's nice to have you join us PrettyGhoul...welcome!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIINS
NO BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAINS!

Welcome!


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey, Hi and red potatoes


----------

